# St Johns Wart



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody have any luck with St. johns wart??????


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

It helps me a little with my mood but its not a cure for me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

How much do you take??

Im planning on taking it with rhodiola rosea and l theanine


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> How much do you take??
> 
> Im planning on taking it with rhodiola rosea and l theanine


One regular sized pill from Trader Joes every other day. Taking more than that got me overstimulated. In the summer I have to cut back because it makes your skin more sensitive to light.

Taking a lot of SJW and drinking a lot of coffee at the same time is a bad idea. They will both increase your adrenaline levels.


----------



## pboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say, out of concern, that taking something like St Johns Wort that increases serotonin after stopping an SSRI medication can cause Serotonin Syndrome, which is very dagerous:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin_syndrome

Theone, I'm just concerned for you because you mentioned you stopped Lexapro at 2mg (which is basically cold-turkey, I know someone who stopped it at 2.5mg and is having electrical zaps sensations, irritability, anxiety, depression 3 months later aswell as other nasty symptoms). SSRI's upset the balance of neuro-transmitters and after taking them you can become sensitive to supplements and vitamins.

For more advice and info about it all you can visit here http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/ it's a forum for people weaning off paxil and other SSRI's.

If you're experiencing memory problems, brain fog, depression, anxiety, mania...all of those things are related to SSRI withdrawal. I get many of them even just by reducing my dose of Lexapro by 0.4mg!! If you look on paxil progress most people on there have the same problems.


----------

